# Flared out ribs



## Murphy'sMom (Sep 10, 2012)

Since I've had Murphy (5 months old now)I have noticed his ribs flare out in the back part of his rib cage. Today a friend noticed and seemed concerned, is this a problem or something he will grow out of? I've placed a call with the Vet and am waiting to hear back. Any input would be great thanks!!


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

Can you post a picture? That is hard to visualize.


----------



## Murphy'sMom (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

It's something they will grow out of - the ribs are more like cartliage at this age - my Riot has the same thing (Vet confirmed, not a big issue) they usually flare out just after eating our breathing heavy or so it seems. As they get older the ribs will become less flexible. (note: I'm not a Vet do take my comments for what you paid for them  )


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

They look like floating ribs. If they are, they might get less visable as he ages. They also may not. Nothing to be concerned about.

WRL


----------



## Murphy'sMom (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks guys! We have an appointment on Thursday am just to check! It helps ease my mind that no one on here seems too concerned!


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

That happens when they eat. The one bulge he has looks a bit strange but it looks to be the end of a rib. Doesn't seem like anything to be concerned about but it never hurts to see the vet.


----------

